# Fostex T50RP replacement cable



## Liver

I'd like to replace the stock cable on my Fostex T50RP.  There is absolutely nothing wrong with them, and I do not think I'll "gain" any sonic improvements.  My desire to replace them is purely aesthetics.  
   
  I don't like the look of the thin cable nor the 1/4 inch connector.  
   
  Is there a place I can but the 1/8 inch LOCKING right angle adapter for these headphones to DIY?  Does it need to be locking?
   
  Thanks.


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote: 





liver said:


> I'd like to replace the stock cable on my Fostex T50RP.  There is absolutely nothing wrong with them, and I do not think I'll "gain" any sonic improvements.  My desire to replace them is purely aesthetics.
> 
> I don't like the look of the thin cable nor the 1/4 inch connector.
> 
> ...


 
   
   
  To get you started, you don't need to have the locking connector, nor can you get one ready for DIY.  
   
  The most common replacement cable is a Vmoda cable (don't know the model number).
   
  If you check the main T50RP modification thread and search it, you will find several more suggestions.


----------



## Liver

Sorry about that.  Don't like the Vmoda cable either.  Like I said, its only for aesthetics.  Yes, I know I'm being kinda shallow.
   
  Want something with more heft and industrial look to it.  I have some Canare Quad at home and love the feel (sounds good too).  I'm thinking that maybe I'll just get a nice angle 1/8 and go from there.  I'd rather have it locking if that option exists.


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote: 





liver said:


> Sorry about that.  Don't like the Vmoda cable either.  Like I said, its only for aesthetics.  Yes, I know I'm being kinda shallow.
> 
> Want something with more heft and industrial look to it.  I have some Canare Quad at home and love the feel (sounds good too).  I'm thinking that maybe I'll just get a nice angle 1/8 and go from there.  I'd rather have it locking if that option exists.


 
  Oh I completely understand about aesthetics.  I go pretty far to get something that I like:


----------



## Liver

That is sweet.  Totally would do that.  What connectors did you use in the headphones?
   
  oh, and I want a different length cable for my specific situation (don't want to use an extension).


----------



## FraGGleR

Thanks!  I used 4-pin mini XLR connectors (just like Audeze).  Somewhere in my profile, you can see my mini tutorial (just pictures) of the process.


----------



## Liver

Quote: 





fraggler said:


> Thanks!  I used 4-pin mini XLR connectors (just like Audeze).  Somewhere in my profile, you can see my mini tutorial (just pictures) of the process.


 
   
  Didn't find it, but I am not done looking at your profile.  On a side note, what did you do with the hold in the left ear phone?


----------



## FraGGleR

Here are the pictures: http://www.head-fi.org/g/a/704120/t50rp-modification/
   
  I used Sugru for mine, which is a great material, but for this purpose, some epoxy putty works better, as it sands down much easier.  Since Sugru is silicone based, it is better for strain relief areas.


----------



## Liver

Thanks!


----------



## OSiRiSsk

Hi,

can anybody recommend replacement cable which terminates with 6.3mm jack ?

Thanks.


----------

